# Tannisol - Help?



## Bnation (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone got experience using Tannisol tablets?

I used it for the first time with my red wine, following racking, some demojohns I crushed the tablets, a couple others I just added whole. Added per the dosage rate. I just got it from my local brew supply store in a rush as I ran out of potassium metabisulfite.

I’m starting to get worried now, they haven’t dissolved completely and it’s been over a month. There are tiny ‘crumbs’ all throughout, even some floating on the top.

I know the instructions say “add whole for long term effect”, however surely not this long without dissolving fully?!

I’ve stirred the wine a couple times since but still all there.
It is soft though, I have touched the ones at the top of the demijohn and they break-up.

The wine still tastes fine and seems to be aging fine (3months old so far)

Not sure what to do if it stays like this...

Pics attached

Thank you all


----------



## stickman (Jun 4, 2018)

I have not used this product, but the first question I would ask, is there an expiration date on the package? Based on the product data sheet it is a mixture of Potassium metabisulphite 95%, L-ascorbic acid 3%, tannin 2% in tablet form. These components should dissolve over time, tannin can be a little stubborn.


----------



## Bnation (Jun 4, 2018)

stickman said:


> I have not used this product, but the first question I would ask, is there an expiration date on the package? Based on the product data sheet it is a mixture of Potassium metabisulphite 95%, L-ascorbic acid 3%, tannin 2% in tablet form. These components should dissolve over time, tannin can be a little stubborn.



No expiry date on the product, just a stamped number that looks like a batch code?


----------



## pgentile (Jun 4, 2018)

No experience with this product. With Tannisol information I can find(quick search) nothing eludes to how long for it to dissolve, just whole tablets for long term, quarter or crush for shorter. It's made of nothing harmful to your wine, I would wait until about 3 months since adding them or next racking to see what happens with them.

Data on the tablets also states they can be used prior to AF or to finished wine. I would think if using to sterilize musts prior to AF you would want it to dissolve rather quickly. And in your case dissolve by next racking.

With straight potassium metabisulphite and campden tablets, I think most dissolve them in water before adding.

I wonder for future use, could there be any harm in crushing and dissolving before adding?


----------



## Bnation (Jun 6, 2018)

pgentile said:


> No experience with this product. With Tannisol information I can find(quick search) nothing eludes to how long for it to dissolve, just whole tablets for long term, quarter or crush for shorter. It's made of nothing harmful to your wine, I would wait until about 3 months since adding them or next racking to see what happens with them.
> 
> Data on the tablets also states they can be used prior to AF or to finished wine. I would think if using to sterilize musts prior to AF you would want it to dissolve rather quickly. And in your case dissolve by next racking.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply! 
I’ve been keeping an eye, and the visible particles seem to be very slowly dissipating, however not as fast as they probably should be. When it comes to bottling I will probably have to use a fine sieve


----------



## Bnation (Jan 30, 2019)

Just an update - It all dissipated in the end, it took a few months. It seems to be doing it's job now preserving (although no noticeable tannin structure??, not that i bought it for that)
Word of advice for anyone using this - definitely crush and mix thoroughly in water prior to adding.

Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## ppoirier1963 (Jan 9, 2020)

Is this product good to use in beer


----------

